# Taxi Cost?



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me the approx cost of a taxi from Paphos airport to the harbour area please.?

Thanks, 
Geraldine


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

You are looking at 25 to 30 euro you can also get a bus now for 3 euro from right outside the terminal


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Miles and Sue said:


> You are looking at 25 to 30 euro you can also get a bus now for 3 euro from right outside the terminal


Thanks for that!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Thanks for that!


for more information about buses call 99-370444, 26-934252 or visit Pafos Buses,Paphos Cyprus Bus,Cyprus Coaches,Transport Travel Excursions


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> for more information about buses call 99-370444, 26-934252 or visit Pafos Buses,Paphos Cyprus Bus,Cyprus Coaches,Transport Travel Excursions


thank you!


----------

